# SS 22.02.20 - Scriabin #3 "The Divine Poem"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alexander Scriabin (1871 - 1915)*

Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43 "Le Divin Peome or The Divine Poem"

1. Lento (Introduction)
2. Luttes (Struggles)
3. Voluptes (Delights)
4. Jeu divin (Divine Play)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Alexander Scriabin's Third Symphony. I've never really "gotten" Scriabin's Symphonies, but I'm happy to give this one another listen. I hope everyone can give this one a spin.

I have Sinopoli and Svetlanov on disc but this week I think I will go with this one which I've never heard:





Eliahu Inbal/Frankfort Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version 
Not heard this in a long time


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the recording I have so I'll listen to it: Ashkenazy & Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


----------



## Zama (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll listen this one. I never heard this symphony


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

This one for me.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Love this work, a sort of half way house between Scriabin the Romantic and Scriabin the Nutty Megalomaniac. I'll listen to Sinopoli.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been neglecting this set so now's a good time to dig in.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is the set I have. Nice.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

One of those few 'London" CDs that I bought from the US. It will go onto my portable player for my long bus ride on Saturday!


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Merl said:


> This is the set I have. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 130631


This is the one in my collection, too. Haven't listened to Scriabin in a long time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gergiev and the LSO for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Muti here as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 130625
> 
> 
> I shall go with this version
> Not heard this in a long time


Have this one,so it is my pick


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll be with this one ...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

D Smith said:


> This is the recording I have so I'll listen to it: Ashkenazy & Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin.


I was all set to play the same when I remembered Symphony #3 was also on this disc, so I'll be listening to the Chicago Symphony Orchestra under Neeme Jarvi:


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

^

I think you're getting confused with Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy (his Symphony No. 4 to some, myself included). The thread is about Symphony No. 3, The Divine Poem. Either that or Chandos decided not to credit a massive 50-minute symphony on the front cover.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Pletnev and the Russian National Orchestra for me:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

At 15 or 16 I heard it live in Symphony Hall by the BSO under its emeritus concertmaster, Richard Burgin. I was overwhelmed, but there were no recordings at the time. Finally a few years later Melodiya/Angel's Svetlanov set got there and I eagerly purchased it, put it on, and said to myself: I liked _that?_ I've listened to several recordings since, but still don't get it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

maestro267 said:


> ^
> 
> I think you're getting confused with Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy (his Symphony No. 4 to some, myself included). The thread is about Symphony No. 3, The Divine Poem. Either that or Chandos decided not to credit a massive 50-minute symphony on the front cover.


You are completely correct! First thing in the morning, no glasses, and misreading.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I prefer Ashkenazy because it seems to have a lighter touch; it's not as overblown and bombastic as some other versions I've heard. And I think that works best for this piece. Especially in the first movement, "Luttes", which is my favorite part. 
Next to the more bombastic and grandiose aspects of this symphony, there are a lot of lighter, even delicate moments in between, which have a wonderful sense of "airiness" to them. Almost like a sense of flight, like a dance in the skies. Ashkenazy captures this perfectly. Without the playfulness and lighter touch this piece quickly becomes a tiresome ordeal.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I've heard this symphony before, but it's got to have been at least 18 months or so since I last gave it a spin. I went with Gielen/SWR this time, thinking that he might do interesting things with it since it seems like it would be sort of outside his area of specialization. Surprisingly I liked it more this time than the last time I took a crack at it. It made more formal sense to me in Gielen's reading and when Scriabin goes for big, lushly orchestrated moments, the SWR sound wonderful. I'll definitely return to this symphony more often in the future.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Sinopoli and my hometown New York Philharmonic for me


----------

